# Searching for Nice DubStep for Halloween



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I've heard some great dubstep remixes of popular horror soundtracks. I used a couple for a friend's Halloween party last year.

This one is my favorite.


----------



## kuerbis-schnitzen (Aug 8, 2013)

oh, yeah. this one is realy nice.
i searched now for mixes like that on youtube.
But most of them are a bit lame ;-)

Do you have another great ones on your list?


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I like that twilight zone one. I never though of mixing Halloween with dubstep.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

You should check out Figure. He did some music for Halloween Horror Nights in the Universal Monsters Remix maze. Here's a sample:






Here's another great track (gets awesome at 1:43)


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

I agree with Repo Man above.
"Figure" by far is the beast of Halloween Dubstep. I've heard NOTHING that compares to this kid. 
His production sound is unique. Massive sound geared towards Halloween freaks like us.
He's creative. He understands the nuisances of timing in music and how to make energetic compositions. I'd love to hear him incorporate more musical landscapes into his music, but Dubstep is about the beat and the bass, so no big deal.
The BEST thing about him is that he pretty much gives away all of his music for FREE. Financially, I assume he does quite well from gigs and touring.


----------



## Graveyard Calling (Jul 17, 2013)

I have to agree with the recommendations of Figure, I always look forward to his new release every Halloween. 

On my own release, Vacant Tombs & Full Moons half the tracks are dubstep and the other half drum and bass. You can check it out at: http://graveyardcalling.bandcamp.com

Fogcreature makes some awesome horror dubstep tunes, you can download his first release for free here: http://fogcreature.bandcamp.com

Optiks has another great horror/halloween dubstep release that is also free to download: http://officialoptiks.bandcamp.com


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

"Moon Trance" by Lindsey Stirling

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dfZ9BXaNyE&feature=c4-overview-vl&list=PL0805FB61D7503BC2


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

"GhostDUBsters" Love it


----------



## Demons from the Grave (Sep 11, 2013)

Check out Dubstep in the Woods at http://youtu.be/eIRA3CPA3oY


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sam Haynes, also a member here, has some great tracks that often have a dubstep quality: Bandcamp (albums) and SoundCloud (demos and remixes)


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Found some more


----------



## jackpackage (Oct 23, 2012)

This will help you out for 30 mins of your playlist:


----------

